

Boycott SOPA: An Android app that should terrify publishers and politicians - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/112579-boycott-sopa-an-android-app-that-terrifies-publishers-and-politicians

======
nextparadigms
Under SOPA this would be banned from the Market. But at least on Android you
can get it from other places (at least before they get banned, too).

------
ddw
In the Android Market one of the related apps is Go Daddy Mobile!

